# SafeT Sorb ?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Do I need to wash this stuff?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, but don't get obsessive about it, LOL. It never washes completely clean, so just give it a few rinses. Any cloudiness when you set up the tank will go away in 24 houirs.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Michael.


----------



## watercrayfish (May 3, 2016)

Will this turn into powder after some time?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Powder? Not so far.

So I am curious about this substrate,. It seems to be very acidic. Or so people tell me. I never test these things. I did find that Vals just won't grow. Not that I mind that. I also found that the crypt Nuriii loves this stuff. I've never had such great color in this plant. 
So I am curious if other have tested to see if this is raising the ph? And if others have found plants that do well or don't so well?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi BruceF,

I have been using Safe-T-Sorb since August of 2013 and prior to that Soilmaster Select Charcoal which was discontinued.

All of the high CEC substates, including the montmorillonite clay substrates and ADA Aquasoils, 'strip' the carbonates from the water resulting in a drop in hardness (mostly dKH but also dGH to some extent). The drop in dKH results in a drop of pH; mine goes from 7.0 (degassed) to below 6.0 but I have very, very soft water to begin with.

Does it 'break down' over time? I just tore down my 75 gallon that was set up with Safe-t-sorb since February of 2014 so almost 4 years in a CO2 tank dosed with EI ferts. There was some "breakdown" of the material, probably less than 5%. I washed and re-used the substrate and although it no longer lowers the pH (which it did for about 6 weeks in my case) it still retains the high CEC allowing it to obtain nutrients from the water column and making it available to plants in the root zone.

As for washing I put about 4# in a 4 gallon bucket and washed and rinsed the substrate about 4 times per batch and then did a rough grade for the 'scape.

Here is what my 75 gallon looked like when filling









Here is what it looked like when full









Here is what it looked like after 24 hours with 2 X 350 gph canisters running micron filters (can you tell I am using two different spectrum lamps? - lol)









Here it is 4 months later


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

nice!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Roy. I am setting up a new tank and just trying to decide what to use.


----------

